
Windows 10 S to remove passwords by default - badgumby
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-password-microsoft-20180211-story.html?outputType=amp
======
earenndil
This article talks mainly about the flaws in passwords. But I see no such
flaws in an approach such as the following:

* Remember two passwords, both a series of words, preferrably esoteric ones not necessarily found in the dictionary, but _this is not actually necessary!_

* One is to log into the computer

* The other is to unlock the password db in an opensource password manager of your choice (such as pass or keepass)

~~~
badgumby
That's pretty much how I do things. Using unique diceware passwords for
logins, and have another diceware password for accessing a password DB.

